# Eagle Lodge and Camps round 2



## Jim (Aug 11, 2017)

The trip actually starts tomorrow, but I am already checked out here at work waiting for the minutes to go by. This will be my second trip up there and I hope we catch allot of fish. Heading up with my son Steven and my best friend Rich for 4 days of nothing but fishing, food, beers, and good laughs. 

I will be tossing some new chatterbaits, whopper ploppers, Lunker Hunt Frogs and some Sticks. Be prepared for lots of pictures.

This was my report from last year: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=41616&hilit=eagle+lodge

I am hoping as we get more familiar with the waters, we catch more and bigger fish! That is the plan anyway! :lol: 

We should seriously consider a get together up there for a tinboats friendly fun weekend and tournament next summer.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 11, 2017)

Have a great time there Jim & all! I really wanted to join you this year, but my oldest is off to college as a freshman on SUN, as she got enrolled into an advanced STEM program at UNH and starts weeks earlier than other new students.

Otherwise ... I'd be fishing with you and knocking back a cold beer - or two - with you! 

Cannot wait to see the pictures, yet again, for how the boy outfishes the men :wink: . Go git 'em!


----------

